# Angel dishcloth



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

I made these Angels for my "Christmas Tea Party" to give to all the ladies.

From:CreativeKnittingMagazine.com
November 2009


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

very nice --- I think I found my gift idea for the four ladies on my bowling team!


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

wonderful.....thanks for great idea!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So darling! Is there something inide the heads? What did you use for the halos? How did you fold them? Too cute and would be perfect Christmas presents for the women in my office.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now those are cute! Would be great for stitching group or for Mom's various groups since they all have a dollar amount not to exceed. I hope they have archived patterns on their site, but I think I could figure it out regardless. Thanks for great idea. Oh, teacher gift - neighbor kids could do themselves, since they want to learn to knit. YEAH


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

How did you get them in the shape of the angel? It is a great idea for the ladies in my Sunday School class. :thumbup: 
tbbrown12369


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a great idea. I like it a lot.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

What a neat idea! They work up faster than doing one with a design (like an initial). I think I might do this for my ladies at the nursing home! Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## Aubrey (Feb 13, 2011)

Very, very cute. I am interested in the specifics, too. How did you shape them? Is there something inside the head?

Would love to make these for friends at work. Thanks so much!


----------



## cckrll62 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the Angels. Where did you get the pattern? I would love to have it. Please send it to me. My email is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

How clever, they are really cute.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the Angels. Could you please send me the pattern

Also how did you fold them.


----------



## Mary Parron (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern, and/or the instructions on how to get them looking like an angel...the dishcloth is a corner to corner one, right? Thanks. thanks again
Mary


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great idea..I've only seen the kitchen towels made into angels. Will you share the folding/tying instructions??? My SIL has angels ALL over her house...
Softspots


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so beautiful, what great idea.
Ellie xx


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't have enough ANGELS.
So cute and what a great gift idea.
Thanks for sharing.
Linda


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is that the basic square dishcloth pattern where you work diagonally increasing till you get no. of stitches you want & then decrease till you're finished?

Very clever to fold them to look like angels.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Love it. What a great idea. Like to know how you did it. Thanks Cathy


----------



## wingerlady (Apr 15, 2011)

put me on your list too for the instruction please. They are adorable

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

That is a great idea! Thanks for a jump start on Xmas!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

So creative! I've done many of those cloths and now I have a way of presenting them as gifts thats different and I owe it all to you and KP..


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

I have a group that meets once a month and the hostess is suppposed to present each guest with something. I have begun making dishcloths as my presentation. This seems to be a novel way of giving them out. Instructions please.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Please, could I have the instructions too? I like to give small gifts to our neighbors at Christmas along with a goodie or two and these would be perfect. Thank you in advance if you could post the instructions.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

great idea!
What a lovely gift.

Thanks for sharing, 

Camilla


----------



## kn-cr-s-r (Jan 27, 2011)

What a great idea when presenting dishcloths as a gift. I'd love to know how you arranged them to look like an angel, too. My email is [email protected]


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

It seems that everyone loves these angels and lots of us would like the pattern and folding/typing instructions. Instead of sending us separate emails, might you publish the info. Thanks much.
millie


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Love these. Would also like the pattern, making and folding/tying. Thank you, 
Millie )


----------



## missy28 (Feb 21, 2011)

hi,can you sent me he knitting angel dishcloth and instruc tion how to put it togther, i just love it. thanks a millon, GodBless


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

The pattern is available at e-pattern central for $1.99
(download), if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## tnjlani (Jan 25, 2011)

I also would like to know how to do this . these are sooo cute


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

Would appreciate being included in that pattern
thanks in advance
old red


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness .
These are so cute !
Could we have the pattern for these please !
Thank you .


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a lovely idea.


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

Got reply notification but nothing came through
Please resend
thanks


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Neat idea.


----------



## memawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

i found magazine on line but couldn't get pattern. could you please e-mail pattern and instructions.
send to:
thank you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great idea...put me on the list for specifics. You did great job...Hugs, Betty


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i wuld like folding paatern also very adorable


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

How cute! Are the cloths just square with the head pulled up and tied off near the center? This is a great idea!

Virginia


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi, I am grandmabee76,
love these Angels dishclothes,,also would love the information ,these other ladies ,would, like also,,,they are so cute,,have 5 daughters and would love to make them some for the holidays!!
much thanks
grandmabee


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi, I am grandmabee76,
love these Angels dishclothes,,also would love the information ,these other ladies ,would, like also,,,they are so cute,,have 5 daughters and would love to make them some for the holidays!!
much thanks
grandmabee


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

Would love to make the angel dishcloths for my Bible study girls, how did you make the head, I have knitted the dish cloths like that but they was just square, didn't know you could do something else with them, great.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

if you can send me any ideas on how to make the Angel dish cloth


----------



## sasclown (Feb 11, 2011)

I would also like the pattern.
.Thanks Great idea for members in my choir for Christmas.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Creative!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Really cute, what a nice little gift!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting this picture. Have been trying to think of something "special" for a few certain people for gifts and this will work very nicely. Now I will do some searching for the pattern. You did a really nice job with yours.
Carol L.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

What a cute idea :thumbup:


----------



## csdillman (Apr 11, 2011)

would appreciate instructions...very nice job!-


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

This will get you to the pattern for the dishcloth:

http://www.favecrafts.com/Kitchen-Knits/Easy-Dishcloth-Knitting-Pattern


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

I already have the basic discloth instructions and have knit several in the past but how about letting us know how you form the dishcloth into the completed angel. I'm sure most of us who asked can figure it out by looking at the picure you provided. I did go to the web site and could buy the pattern but I don't think that's necessary.


----------



## my needles (Mar 27, 2011)

Would like to be on list for pattern They are really neat and a great idea for the senior ctr bazaar

Thanks


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Yes, washcloth knitting is easy but the folding/tying instructions to form the angel isn't so easy. If someone figures it out and will share it, you're going to make many of us knitters and the angel recipients very happy! Thank you, Millie--new to knitting and already addicted.


----------



## Joanne S (May 3, 2011)

So cute....would love to do these for Christmas gifts.
I, too, would love to have instructions!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Go to Links


----------



## wvgogo (Mar 14, 2011)

These are totally adorable! They made me smile out loud! If only I were so disciplined to get a few Christmas gifts done in June.....the world would be a better place! Haha! Thanks so much for sharing these little gems!!!!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

what a good idea for giving. thank you.


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

I too have knit these dishcloths. I've been looking at the picture of the completed angel dish cloth to figure out the finishing. I did look on line and I could order the pattern as what was said previously for $1.99. Sounds like most of us just need to know how to finish the assembly and NOT the knit pattern for the basic cloth.Too bad that the folding/finishing is not being shared.I thought this site was to help others, obviously not.I'm just a little surprised and taken back since I have really enjoyed this site but I guess I can't speak for everyone, what a shame.
PS....I'll figure this out, you can bet on it.


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

I found this pattern in magazine but not sure of copy rights issue
However it was published in a mag.
Will continue to check, if ok will publish


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

That is where I fond pattern, was not sure of copy rights..


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

Perhaps "sharing" would violate copyright laws...or the lady has just been overwhelmed by all the requests that she
email the pattern to 20 or 30 people. I just paid the $1.99.
Others will just figure it out...this topic has taken on a life of it's own!!


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

me too!!!!
please, grandmabee
thanks a million!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

marilynflynn said:


> I too have knit these dishcloths. I've been looking at the picture of the completed angel dish cloth to figure out the finishing. I did look on line and I could order the pattern as what was said previously for $1.99. Sounds like most of us just need to know how to finish the assembly and NOT the knit pattern for the basic cloth.Too bad that the folding/finishing is not being shared.I thought this site was to help others, obviously not.I'm just a little surprised and taken back since I have really enjoyed this site but I guess I can't speak for everyone, what a shame.
> PS....I'll figure this out, you can bet on it.


pinkroses was kind enough to share the info of the magazine issue she found the pattern in. I think we all need to remember the issues concerning copyright laws and infringements upon that. It was also posted the pattern is available for purchase for a mere $1.99. To critize her for not sharing the instructions for the folding and assembly of this darling angel is a bit strong in my personal opinion. Seems to me she did just that in the correct way by telling everyone where to look for the pattern. In that sense she was being very helpful and willing to share the info to the best extent that she could. I too plan to make this adorable angel and will either purchase the pattern or play around till I figure it out, same as you plan on doing. I personally commend pinkroses for honoring the copyright laws as well as sharing the photos with us. Like it or not, she has handled this correctly. Am sorry you feel otherwise. Good luck in solving the assembly problem. Challenges are always exciting. Be sure to post pictures of your finished angel so we can ooh and aah over it too. People on this forum are very friendly and willing to share in whatever way they can when at all possible. It has been and I'm sure will continue to be an awesome group of people.
Carol L.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

The pattern for the dish cloth is available free on favecrafts.com under kitchen knits. Hope this helps :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Look at pinkroses posted picture for how to put it together :-D


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

Visit Our Sites: 

Customer Sign In|Forgot Your Password? SEARCH 
Your shopping cart is empty. 

FAQ|HELP|CUSTOMER CARE


Shop By Technique
Beading Crochet Cross-Stitch Knitting Paper Crafting Plastic Canvas Quilting Sewing 
Shop By Type
e-Patterns e-Pattern Books e-Pattern Trios e-Magazines e-Books New Products Popular Downloads 
Helpful Links
Enter Your Keycode FAQ Technical Help Customer Care Stitch Guide Health News About Knitting and Crochet Customer Comments Charity Information 
Follow Us On ...


Home » Keyword Search
Knitted Dishcloth Angel 

Technique - Knitting

Your knitted dishcloth delivers a message with a special twist. This e-pattern was originally published in the November 2009 issue of Creative Knitting magazine. 

Size: 10" x 10". Made with medium (worsted) weight yarn and size 8 (5mm) needles. 

Skill Level: Beginner 

Download Size: 1 page(s) 

ITEM # PRICE 
EK00274 $1.99 




Share This Item: 
View More: 
Christmas 
Dishcloths 
Gifts 
Stocking Stuffers 

Beading

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Home Decor

Jewelry

Pets

Stocking Stuffers

Think Pink

e-Books

e-Magazines
Crochet

Accessories

Afghans & Throws

Babies & Children

Bedspreads

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Doilies

Dolls & Toys

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

See more Cross-Stitch

Babies & Children

Biscornus

Christmas

Gifts & Keepsakes

Handbags & Totes

Holidays/Seasonal

Kitchen

Learn To

Samplers

Wall Hangings

e-Books

See more Knitting

Accessories

Afghans & Throws

Babies & Children

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Dolls

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Home Decor

Kitchen

See more Paper Crafting

Books & Albums

Cards

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Gift Bags

Gifts

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Home Decor

Quick & Easy

Scrapbook Pages

See more Plastic Canvas

Angels & Fairies

Babies & Children

Bookmarks

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Coasters

Doll Furniture

Feel-Good Designs

For the Home

Wall & Door Hangings

Grab & Go Travel Projects

See more Quilting

Babies & Children

Bed Quilts

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Kitchen

Lap Quilts

Quick & Easy

Scrap Projects

See more Sewing

Handbags

Apparel

Babies & Children

Bed & Bath

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Dolls & Toys

Feel-Good Designs

Gifts

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays/Seasonal

See more 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home | Enter Your Keycode | FAQ | Technical Help | Customer Care | Pattern Services & Revisions 
Stitch Guide | Customer Comments | Charity Information | Shopping Cart 
Copyright © 2011 DRG. All rights reserved. | Privacy/Security | Terms of Use


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

samazon said:


> Look at pinkroses posted picture for how to put it together :-D


I agree. Looks to me like it's pretty simple.
Carol L.


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

Visit Our Sites: 

Customer Sign In|Forgot Your Password? SEARCH 
Your shopping cart is empty. 

FAQ|HELP|CUSTOMER CARE


Shop By Technique
Beading Crochet Cross-Stitch Knitting Paper Crafting Plastic Canvas Quilting Sewing 
Shop By Type
e-Patterns e-Pattern Books e-Pattern Trios e-Magazines e-Books New Products Popular Downloads 
Helpful Links
Enter Your Keycode FAQ Technical Help Customer Care Stitch Guide Health News About Knitting and Crochet Customer Comments Charity Information 
Follow Us On ...


Home » Keyword Search
Knitted Dishcloth Angel 

Technique - Knitting

Your knitted dishcloth delivers a message with a special twist. This e-pattern was originally published in the November 2009 issue of Creative Knitting magazine. 

Size: 10" x 10". Made with medium (worsted) weight yarn and size 8 (5mm) needles. 

Skill Level: Beginner 

Download Size: 1 page(s) 

ITEM # PRICE 
EK00274 $1.99 




Share This Item: 
View More: 
Christmas 
Dishcloths 
Gifts 
Stocking Stuffers 

Beading

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Home Decor

Jewelry

Pets

Stocking Stuffers

Think Pink

e-Books

e-Magazines
Crochet

Accessories

Afghans & Throws

Babies & Children

Bedspreads

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Doilies

Dolls & Toys

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

See more Cross-Stitch

Babies & Children

Biscornus

Christmas

Gifts & Keepsakes

Handbags & Totes

Holidays/Seasonal

Kitchen

Learn To

Samplers

Wall Hangings

e-Books

See more Knitting

Accessories

Afghans & Throws

Babies & Children

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Dolls

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Home Decor

Kitchen

See more Paper Crafting

Books & Albums

Cards

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Gift Bags

Gifts

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Home Decor

Quick & Easy

Scrapbook Pages

See more Plastic Canvas

Angels & Fairies

Babies & Children

Bookmarks

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Coasters

Doll Furniture

Feel-Good Designs

For the Home

Wall & Door Hangings

Grab & Go Travel Projects

See more Quilting

Babies & Children

Bed Quilts

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Feel-Good Designs

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays & Seasonal

Kitchen

Lap Quilts

Quick & Easy

Scrap Projects

See more Sewing

Handbags

Apparel

Babies & Children

Bed & Bath

Charitable Giving

Christmas

Dolls & Toys

Feel-Good Designs

Gifts

Grab & Go Travel Projects

Holidays/Seasonal

See more 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home | Enter Your Keycode | FAQ | Technical Help | Customer Care | Pattern Services & Revisions 
Stitch Guide | Customer Comments | Charity Information | Shopping Cart 
Copyright © 2011 DRG. All rights reserved. | Privacy/Security | Terms of Use


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

rockoak said:


> Perhaps "sharing" would violate copyright laws...or the lady has just been overwhelmed by all the requests that she
> email the pattern to 20 or 30 people. I just paid the $1.99.
> Others will just figure it out...this topic has taken on a life of it's own!!


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi, you maybe right ,forgot about copywrite!!!!
and also found the ad for ,,,1.99,so sent the info on ,,so maybe it well help many!
thank you for your info,,,it helps


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

Here are the instructions for putting it together.


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

hi, all checked my maz. and I, have that copy!!NOV 09,,PG 66
SO HOPEFULLY , can make some for my gals!!
thank you all, for all the input ,,you gals are the greastest!!
hugs grandmabee


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for bringing copyright laws to my attention and the slap on my hand.....


----------



## mary g. (May 13, 2011)

Please send me the pATTERN: They are adorable!

Thanks so much


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya, it's easy on this forum where we all talk, visit and readily share and encourage each other, that there are copywrite laws that we all need to respect.


----------



## rockoak (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, on the purchased copy the copyright statement is at the bottom in bold black print. So much for that, I guess.
Peer pressure wins again...sad, but true.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

rockoak said:


> Well, on the purchased copy the copyright statement is at the bottom in bold black print. So much for that, I guess.
> Peer pressure wins again...sad, but true.


I agree with you.
Carol L.


----------



## Bunique (May 9, 2011)

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## sasclown (Feb 11, 2011)

is there a copy right on this pattern I don't have that magazine and I don't know how to get a copy. If anyone knows where I can get a copy of the magazine please let me know.Thanks


----------



## Doll Lady (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful angels! Great for gift giving at Christmas or any time. I would appreciate if you would let me know where to get the pattern and how you shaped the cloth into the angel. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

On page 5 of this post


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

I dug into my rag bag and found a crochet, square dish cloth that was 7 inches square, kind of ratty, so I tried to form the angel from the copy of the pattern that had been provided several days ago.I was just playing so I didn't measure or mark just went by eye and guess what.....I got an angel.Now I'll just have to find the gold rings at the craft store and I'll crocheting my angels instead of knitting.Regarding the copyright issue,the pattern I had for the knit square was from a 1991 Work Basket magazine.So,I guess my question regarding the copyrights would be..the way the angel was formed once the square had been completed.I mean the pattern for the knit square had been published years ago.Just curious because I hadn't run into a copyright issue before.


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

Pattern in magazne that I paid for and is not beng sold or printed for distribution


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

old red said:


> Here are the instructions for putting it together.


If you read the whole post you can sometimes find the pattern or site to where you can find for purchase. This one was on page five...

Remember, it is best not to put your private email address on the forum. If you want something, click on the persons name (over to the left), a new page will open, then click on the blue PM = private message. This message will only go to that person, not whomever cares to look, use and/or abuse your private email address.

Hope this helps!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess you'll have to go to page five, close to the bottom...


----------



## old red (Mar 14, 2011)

serch www.creativeknittingmagazine.com
Nov 2009 is the issue
You get 2 year archive when you subscribe


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

You will Love the Magazine!!!! It has soooo many great ideas in it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## faith burke (Mar 22, 2011)

I am an angel collector and a very new beginner in Knitting. Could you please send me the directions for I would love to make some of these for my family and friends. Love the angels. Thanks, Faith Burke


----------



## cckrll62 (Feb 14, 2011)

I found the pattern using the website www.craftfreely.com. It is called the Angel of Welcome.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the angel of welcome link:

http://knitalittle.tripod.com/id1.html

Faith burke, if you still need the pattern let me know and I will email it as either a pdf or email. Tell me which. I see your email address.

It is never good to put your private info for everyone to see. Go to the person's name you are making a request of, click on their name. You will be taken to their info. Go to PM = private message and click there. It will take you to a box that will be between you and that person.

Hope this helps, let me know...


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute. Now I have another dishcloth to knit. I love doing them between my projects and these look like fun.


----------



## brendalee (Aug 28, 2011)

These angel dishcloths would be a welcome to me to make for my family as gifts. Can you give me the pattern? Thanks


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

brendalee said:


> These angel dishcloths would be a welcome to me to make for my family as gifts. Can you give me the pattern at [email protected]? Thanks


Go to KnittingForum: Main
Go back to June 12th-one of my angel patterns is there...
Happy knitting!
Pinkroses : )


----------



## brendalee (Aug 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks Pinkroses. I definitely will go back to June 12 and take a look. I want to give these to my aunts on my father's side as they helped us out a lot when my Mom passed away 13 years ago due to cancer.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

The pattern is way back...Here it is for you...
Pinkroses : )


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is the Angel Dishcloth Pattern (3 parts) It is so far back it will take forever to find it... : ) 
Pinkroses : )


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## brendalee (Aug 28, 2011)

I really like these angels. How did you make the dishcloths into angels. Can you send me the pattern as to how you made these dishcloths


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Go to Search at top of Knitting Paradise pg. and type in Angel Dishcloth. It will give you the address for the Angel. Hope this helps you.. They are fun to do!!
Pinkroses : )


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

Isn't there a little tag to put on each...I know there is/was but I don't have it. Can you provide???


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

marilynflynn said:


> Isn't there a little tag to put on each...I know there is/was but I don't have it. Can you provide???


This little Angel
Sends you Christmas Wishes
Pull Her Little cord
And She Will Help You Do Your Dishes!

Pinkroses : )


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have the wording for the tag to be included on the dishcloth?


----------



## marilynflynn (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, that was quick.Thank you ever so much.I already had a couple of red and white,10 inch,square, knitted dishcloths in my stuff I had made last year so now I'll make them into the angels.I have 1 inch styrofoam balls that I was going to use for the head but I haven't found any gold plastic rings so I'll get any kind of rings and just crochet around the little ring in gold yarn, that should work.
Can I ask...did you use stuffing for the head or styrofoam.I have either just curious.

AGAIN...THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH !!!!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Those are so cute. Can you send me the directions? Thank you. I have a friend that just loves anything "angel" and she would be thrilled. She is in my prayer shawl group at church and I could make all the girls one.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

marilynflynn said:


> Wow, that was quick.Thank you ever so much.I already had a couple of red and white,10 inch,square, knitted dishcloths in my stuff I had made last year so now I'll make them into the angels.I have 1 inch styrofoam balls that I was going to use for the head but I haven't found any gold plastic rings so I'll get any kind of rings and just crochet around the little ring in gold yarn, that should work.
> Can I ask...did you use stuffing for the head or styrofoam.I have either just curious.
> 
> AGAIN...THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH !!!!


I use Poly-fil works fine! : )


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

pinkroses said:


> marilynflynn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that was quick.Thank you ever so much.I already had a couple of red and white,10 inch,square, knitted dishcloths in my stuff I had made last year so now I'll make them into the angels.I have 1 inch styrofoam balls that I was going to use for the head but I haven't found any gold plastic rings so I'll get any kind of rings and just crochet around the little ring in gold yarn, that should work.
> ...


In a craft store look in Wedding section for gold rings, should be there... : )


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

We made these out of fabric; tied the same way with a note about angel on my pillow to remind me to say my prayers. jude


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

prolife said:


> We made these out of fabric; tied the same way with a note about angel on my pillow to remind me to say my prayers. jude


I am sure they were very cute made out of fabric😄
And very much appreciated...such a fun project
Pinkroses


----------



## grandmabee76 (Jun 5, 2011)

me too! 
grandmabee


----------

